# Got a WD black instead of WD Blue.



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 9, 2015)

My hard disk was not functioning...so i had sent it for a replacement.(previously had a WD Blue 1TB)

I must say really impressed with WD's after sales service a pick up was initiated from my house all i had to do was to pack the HDD in a Static-Free plastic bag and some bubble wrap.

Received the replacement within 6 days...(gave it on Monday and received it on saturday)

my only question is instead of A blue Caviar i have received a Black.

Now i know Black is better than blue on paper and is more expensive than blue.

But since i checked some reviews and comparisons between the two some people have actually suggested that the blue is better than black. I'll upload a link below as well. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWD0g43ZoEk

So is it actually true. And should i contact WD and request them to send me a WD Blue??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

WD Black is better in terms of performance & costly than Blue so better stick with what they have sent.OK.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes I also read some where black is better and it is very good for Video applications or streaming media.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

WD Black is always better than Blue, in fact Blacks come with more cache and more warranty. It's false information that Blue is better than black.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi saurabh_bansal90,

Being a WD Representative, I'd say that both drives have their own specifications. 
WD Black is built for maximum performance and power computing also designed for high graphic games. 
WD Blue is for normal computing and also good in terms of performance and reliability. 

I am posting a link below for you to see what's the difference:

Support Answers

It's nice that you got a WD Black, as long as you are not facing any issue, I'd say to stick with this drive.

For the data which is  very important, I will strongly recommend to make a double backup on different location, such as external HDD, online storage and etc.

Hope it helps.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 10, 2015)

Lincon_WD said:


> For the data which is  very important, I will strongly recommend to make a double backup on different location, such as external HDD, online storage and etc.



i absolutely agree with a modification - triple backup


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 11, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> i absolutely agree with a modification - triple backup



Hey vidhubhushan, 

Yes, that's right, the more copies you have, the better it is. I'd say two is minimum and if you can have three it's better and if you make it four it's awesome, like some of my engineer friends. 

Again, making a lot of backup locations comes with a cost too, but if you have the money to spend, and the particular data is quite important, then it's always safe to do so.

I'd rather spend RS5000 on an extra 1TB external HDD for backup than spend RS XXXX  to do a data recovery. 
It's just an example, data recovery can be very costly.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> i absolutely agree with a modification - triple backup


I use triple backup. Double for important data like photos etc. I also use cloud for critical documents, forms, receipts etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

It's false information that blue is better. Black is just an overall better drive which is much faster. For backups though, most stuff I upload in a encrypted archives to Dropbox etc & store less critical ones offline.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 12, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], 

It's a nice way to keep your precious data saved. I'd say keep the good work going as majority of people overlook to backup their important data.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 12, 2015)

i say that after losing a lot of data in various HDDs of almost all manufacturers


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

You are always at risk when it comes to HDD but atleast WD offer better service in comparison to other brands.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You are always at risk when it comes to HDD but atleast WD offer better service in comparison to other brands.



Hey [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],

Here's a WD thumbs up for your vote of confidence


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 18, 2015)

i have not used any wd HDDs. the best experience i have is from seagate (8 years back i think) where they gave a new drive in exchange in an hour.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> i have not used any wd HDDs. the best experience i have is from seagate (8 years back i think) where they gave a new drive in exchange in an hour.



Use WD and you will get the great experience.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

Black is definitely better than blue. Another thing you must use back up.


----------

